
Encrypted messaging coming to Microsoft's Office 365 next year - fraqed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57613422-75/encrypted-messaging-coming-to-microsofts-office-365-next-year/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
salient
But is it end to end encryption?

